

A word of advice for Code Year participants - carlosgg
http://blog.mattwaite.com/post/15576694916/a-word-of-advice-for-code-year-participants

======
dchmiel
Good advice built on a great essay.

<http://theamericanscholar.org/solitude-and-leadership/>

